# hey guys what happened to salt mine



## CatParty (Mar 29, 2018)

hey guys what happened to salt mine


----------



## Null (Mar 29, 2018)

the what


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh, you.

Seriously, though, why the shuffle, Null?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 29, 2018)

Salt Mine was my favorite sub-board, RIP.


----------



## BV 937 (Mar 29, 2018)

ded


----------



## Dynamite Ninja (Mar 29, 2018)

What the hell @Null? Why get rid of the Salt Mine?


----------



## Super Collie (Mar 29, 2018)

OwO failed us again.


----------



## Audit (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh great, there goes the back up A&H forum. Now where will we have endless discussions about Trump and post blue check mark tweets without context?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 29, 2018)

lol salt


----------



## Plunkie (Mar 29, 2018)

i am very salty about this


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 29, 2018)

Anyone who mentions the salt mines will be executed...TO THE MAX!


----------



## vertexwindi (Mar 30, 2018)

its in spergatory


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Mar 30, 2018)

I did enjoy The salt mines for the record 

Sad to see thrm go


----------



## The Fool (Mar 30, 2018)

Laurence meanwhile snorted and huffed, his mouth open wide in a deep grin while his tongue flopped limply from one side of his mouth. The screaming little girl laying squashed and smothered beneath, and partially inside, his mountain of an ass felt absolutely divine. He of course could not quite out the feeling to words but it made his rump physically tingle all over like pins and needles, and he got little chills up his spine every time the poor thing choked or gagged into him. For some reason feeling someone suffering beneath his ass was the sweetest sensation the thuggish brute ever enjoyed. As his scruffy ass cheeks smothered over the girl's face she could barely contain herself, hacking and wheezing and gagging into that engulfing mass of hairy, sticky, bristly flesh, which radiated a stifling heat down upon her. Her eyes streamed tears down the sides of her head as the fumes of sweat and dung tickled them. Her breath would catch in her throat half way down as her body tried to reject the foulness of the very air it needed to live, and she found herself desperate for a drink as her mouth and throat dried out and burned under the musk. She would have been best keeping quiet, but just could not help but shriek and whine through squashed-shut lips into his ass, hoping against hope every second that someone would come in and rescue her, or perhaps even that the feral beast would develop some kind of sense of empathy for her and release her from her torment, anything to stop her from having to continue sniffing his rancid ass. All of this noise and fuss only served to invigorate the monstrous stallion, who had learned long ago that the more his victim complained, the better he was doing his job. He was practically drooling at the mouth by this point and came to the idea of rolling himself backwards and forwards on the poor thing, and so began throwing his weight forwards and backwards, leaning back up onto her with his fullweight like he had been earlier, only to lean back forwards again and allow her to take a breath just before he would roll back and squeeze it out of her again. His motions quickly drew out a wailing, squeaking crescendo from Chelsea she was steamrolled over and over again by his thick round booty cheeks, squashing her up and down like a tube of toothpaste as they rolled back, crunching down her chest and cramming her head deep into the bale, then rolling forwards and allowing her to take another torturous sniff from between those putrid cheeks before they rolled back fully once more. Once the stallion started it was easy to keep his momentum going, and Laurence entertained himself with this for several long minutes, basking in the noises she made as he flattened her and the interestingly enjoyable sensation of her little squelchy body mashing and flattening beneath him. Those few minutes eventually became a gruelling, solid ten, at which point the mighty equine finally began to feel the exhaustion of his movements dawning in his hips and tires of the exercise. Settling down with his front legs supporting his body once more, he leaves Chelsea to gap and whine, squirming beneath him in pain, her body battered, bruised and achy all over. She'd be bruised for weeks, and lucky if nothing was fractured. Somehow, all the physical anguish still came second place to the mind-numbing reek of Laurence's infamous weapon of an ass.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Mar 30, 2018)

It got house niggered again and now I need to have a salt thread about that--

FUCK YOU JEWISH CUNT!!!


----------



## Ungern (Mar 30, 2018)

Shame, I liked the name Salt Mines. In fact, I think the Articles & Happenings board should be renamed to Salt Mines. Most of the threads in there are about someone being salty, either the author of a news articles, or the people discussed in it, or the target audience, or us. The board's name sounds way too serious and professional as it is, people might mistake the Farms for a news site because of it.

So yeah, please rename A&H to Salt Mines. Don't force me to start a petition on change.org.

Kind regards.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Mar 30, 2018)

“Salt Mines Closure Salt Megathtead”


----------



## Meat Pickle (Mar 30, 2018)

What caused the salt mine to close?  What is the drama behind it?


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 30, 2018)

Pickelhaube said:


> What caused the salt mine to close?  What is the drama behind it?


We'll get an autopsy soon, be patient everybody


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 30, 2018)

Spoiler: A Rosanne Reboot salt thread would be pretty good about now.


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 30, 2018)

At least let us have the Trump salt thread back


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Mar 30, 2018)

Bring back the Salt Mine or I'll kill myself.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Mar 30, 2018)

Bring back the Salt Mine or I'll shoot up a school while shrieking "JULAY!"


----------



## vertexwindi (Mar 31, 2018)

Darwin Watterson said:


> Bring back the Salt Mine or I'll kill myself.


Wait until Darwin's dead then bring back the Salt Mine. I'll bring caps for the "Salt Mine nuke salt" thread.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 31, 2018)

RIP Magic The Gathering thread


----------



## Done (Mar 31, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> RIP Magic The Gathering thread


I imagine @KillThemCrackasBabies is jumping up and down in delight lol.

You can always make a community thread, it's probably a better fit.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 31, 2018)

neural said:


> I imagine @KillThemCrackasBabies is jumping up and down in delight lol.
> 
> You can always make a community thread, it's probably a better fit.


its dead https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-magic-the-gathering-community.40948/#post-3196160


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Mar 31, 2018)

neural said:


> I imagine @KillThemCrackasBabies is jumping up and down in delight lol.



Why? As it was fading out more and more people started admitting Hambly was a faggot. If anything, I'd be all pissed off "coz u said it was _I_ who was the lolcow but now look I'm vindicated!" as it was becoming obvious Jer Jer kept dropping more and more  spaghetti with no endgame in sight.


----------



## Lunachu (Mar 31, 2018)

Aww I loved the Salt Mine.


----------



## Munchingonfish (Apr 1, 2018)

No adult swim 2018 April Fools salt thread.

Sad!


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 1, 2018)

The salt got redistributed, Comrade Kiwis.


----------



## Right To Bear Blarms (Apr 1, 2018)

When the Salt Mine was just kiwis getting salty about the Parkland kids...

This is the realest April fools prank yet


----------



## Coconut Gun (Apr 1, 2018)

I just want the Trump thread back.


----------



## Positron (Apr 1, 2018)

Tomorrow will see the grand opening of *The Sugar Mine*, inspired by TV Tropes's "It Just Awes Me!" forum and will have just as many ponies.


----------



## QI 541 (Apr 1, 2018)

I've always found it amusing that a forum dedicated to mocking autistic people and troons is attempting to implement stricter standards for post quality.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2018)

Salt Mine was gay anyway.  They should do away with Articles & Blabberings too, it's just full of idiots and cocksuckers.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Apr 2, 2018)

I'll miss CatParty's baits.


----------



## Plunkie (Apr 2, 2018)

Do away with Lolcow & Lolcow LP instead. Seems kinda pointless when those court cases can be discussed in the original lolcow threads.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 2, 2018)

Most of the Salt Mine thread suggestions can be on various subforums such as Articles & Happenings, Multimedia, Games, Community Watch etc. There is good content but they can be placed elsewhere.



Pickelhaube said:


> What caused the salt mine to close?  What is the drama behind it?



Let's just say someone thought the best way to curate the subforum is to delete most of the content there.


----------



## BubbleButt (Apr 2, 2018)

Where am I supposed to get upset about people insulting video games and US Presidents now?


----------



## Zarkov (Apr 2, 2018)

What am I going to do without my daily dose of Drumpf sperging ?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Apr 2, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Salt Mine was gay anyway.  They should do away with Articles & Blabberings too, it's just full of idiots and cocksuckers.


There has to be actual news for Articles and Happenings. The news only talks about things _after_ they happen.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Apr 2, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> Most of the Salt Mine thread suggestions can be on various subforums such as Articles & Happenings, Multimedia, Games, Community Watch etc. There is good content but they can be placed elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say someone thought the best way to curate the subforum is to delete most of the content there.


Where would the best place be for a new Trump Derangement Syndrome thread? Community Watch?


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 2, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> Where would the best place be for a new Trump Derangement Syndrome thread? Community Watch?


Article & Happenings would be the best bet with any US politics incidents imo.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 2, 2018)

Fuck you for not giving me a place to post this autistic chart that definitively shows a Trump-Russian connection. 



Spoiler: size












Impeachment any day.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Apr 2, 2018)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Fuck you for not giving me a place to post this autistic chart that definitively shows a Trump-Russian connection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely this will be the end of Le Chenold Chraumffdsdsssds


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 2, 2018)

Bean Cheese said:


> Do away with Lolcow & Lolcow LP instead. Seems kinda pointless when those court cases can be discussed in the original lolcow threads.



It may come to that, but I'd really rather see people encouraged to use it when appropriate.  The problem is most of the content is, in fact, ending up in the lolcow threads.  I try to keep specifically legal issues in the L&L thread, but sometimes it seems people don't even know that the board exists.



Alan Pardew said:


> Let's just say someone thought the best way to curate the subforum is to delete most of the content there.



LIC did that but nobody deleted the board then.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 2, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> LIC did that but nobody deleted the board then.


As far as I know, he just locked the threads, unaware if he mass deleted posts.


----------



## CWC-in-the-minds (Apr 2, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> Article & Happenings would be the best bet with any US politics incidents imo.



What about those minor things that just brighten your day but don't justify a new thread?


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 3, 2018)

CWC-in-the-minds said:


> What about those minor things that just brighten your day but don't justify a new thread?


Probably a Community Watch thread sometime in the future?


----------



## Robotron (Apr 3, 2018)

RIP Salt Mine, i'm gonna miss having a quick hotspot for Trump salt.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 3, 2018)

maybe if people understood what salt was, the forum would still be alive lol


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Apr 3, 2018)

Salt mine was always about a bunch of randoms that didn't make part of any specific exceptional groups and had no actual funny traits besides  overreacting  about "X" topic that would soon die out, betraying the original concept of this forum  that is to talk about hillarious neverending trainwrecks.

The only threads people even actually miss from there are  the Magic thread and the Trump thread.

The former can be easily  made on the Community watch, but for that, people have to make a good OP.

While the latter, since people can't find any good place to actually put it, I am afraid to say this just means that taking a piss on randomly generated tweets has no place on this forum whatsoever.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 3, 2018)

@Alan Pardew Can we at least move the Trump derangement thread into community watch or something? It doesn’t deserve to rot in Spergatory.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2018)

You're really into that DDDDDRUUUUUUUAUMPH thread aren't you?


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> You're really into that DDDDDRUUUUUUUAUMPH thread aren't you?



Where else can I make fun of people screeching on Twitter about ORANGE HITLER DRUMPF? It’s not my favorite thread or anything but it’s nice to have somewhere to post/talk about Trump content considering that he generates so much salt every day.


----------



## Robotron (Apr 3, 2018)

Sparky Lurker said:


> While the latter, since people can't find any good place to actually put it, I am afraid to say this just means that taking a piss on randomly generated tweets has no place on this forum whatsoever.


The Trump salt thread was still pretty damn popular enough to hit over 1000 pages.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 3, 2018)

Spoiler: Spoilering these quotes






Coconut Gun said:


> I just want the Trump thread back.





WhatNemesisMeans said:


> What am I going to do without my daily dose of Drumpf sperging ?





CWC-in-the-minds said:


> What about those minor things that just brighten your day but don't justify a new thread?





Robotron said:


> RIP Salt Mine, i'm gonna miss having a quick hotspot for Trump salt.





Cosmos said:


> @Alan Pardew Can we at least move the Trump derangement thread into community watch or something? It doesn’t deserve to rot in Spergatory.






Good news, after discussions with @yawning sneasel , the Trump Derangement Syndrome thread is now available at Community Watch!


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 3, 2018)

If there are any other salt mine threads that you think should be either merged with other threads or that should be a thread elsewhere please contact me and i will see what i can do.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> What am I going to do without my daily dose of Drumpf sperging ?



CNN.com


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Apr 10, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> Most of the Salt Mine thread suggestions can be on various subforums such as Articles & Happenings, Multimedia, Games, Community Watch etc. There is good content but they can be placed elsewhere.


What is this retarded logic. Yay now instead of having everything neatly in one subforum I have to check twenty different subforums related to shit I don't care about just in case there's a salt thread. How is this a good thing?


----------



## vertexwindi (Apr 15, 2018)

registered 2 hide avatars said:


> What is this exceptional logic. Yay now instead of having everything neatly in one subforum I have to check twenty different subforums related to shit I don't care about just in case there's a salt thread. How is this a good thing?


Or just watch the threads you're interested in and ignore the rest you retard. If you were watching the threads when they were still in the Salt Mine they'll still be there in your watched threads list.

Speaking of Salt Mine, at least the best parts of it were moved. I don't think I could've gone further in life without my daily intake of Trump salt.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Oct 8, 2018)

Where do I post my salt mine threads if I can't post them in the article & *happenings* board?



CrunkLord420 said:


> There has to be actual news for Articles and Happenings. The news only talks about things _after_ they happen.


----------

